# Car paint job



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Any referrals close to Deira or Sharjah would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## beacon777 (Feb 19, 2014)

Hi, if you need good but still inexpensive paint contact this number 0556766196(rana) its opposite to sharjah cricket stadium in industrial area.
I just got rear bumper painted by him. i highly recommend this guy...as my car was having a sky blue color which isn't easy to paint...


----------

